# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  اللهم ارحمه واغفر له واجعل الفردوس الاعلى داراً له

## ود البقعة

*:انتقل إلى رحمة الله تعالى الشيخ على بن عبدالرحمن الحذيفى(امام المسجد النبوى) ربنا يرحمه ويسكنه فسيح جناته...انا لله وانا اليه راجعون




*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
اللهم ارحمه واغفر له 
واسكنه جنات الفردوس
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وادخله فسيح جناتك
والهم زويه الصبر والسلوان
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واجعل الجنة مثواه

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*اللهم ارحمه واغفر له واسكنه فسيح جناتك 
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وادخله فسيح جناتك
والهم زويه الصبر والسلوان 
*

----------


## ezzeo

*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
ولا باق فى هذه الفانية الا إياه 
اللهم أرحمه و أغفر له و أجعل الجنة مثواه
إن القلب ليحزن و ان العين لتدمع و انا لفراقك يا حذيفى لمحزونون
لا إله إلا الله ولا نعبد إلا إياه ولا نقول إلا ما يرضاه 
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
اللهم ارحمه رحمة واسعة واغفر له 
واسكنه فسيح جناتك جنات الفردوس

*

----------


## الدلميت

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعمن
اللهم ارحمه واجعل الفردوس الاعلي مسكنه
                        	*

----------


## شيبا

*اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واجعل الجنة مثواه
*

----------


## المكاجر

*اللهم أغفر له وارحمه واجعل الجنة مثواه مع الصديقين والشهداء وحسن أولئك رفيقا
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*رحمه الله رحمة واسعة
 انا لله وأنا اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## ود الخلا

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
اللهم ارحمه واغفر له 
واسكنه جنات الفردوس
*

----------


## نور الدين مسيكه

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وادخله فسيح جناتك
والهم زويه الصبر والسلوان 
*

----------


## عثمان الحاج

*اللهم أرحمه وأغفر له وأجعل الجنة مسكنه
                        	*

----------


## عبدالله صديق

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
اللهم ارحمه واغفر له 
واسكنه جنات الفردوس
*

----------


## عمادالدين طه

*اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وادخله فسيح جناتك
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*اللهم ارحمه واغفر له
                        	*

----------


## حسن ابوالكل

*اللهم ارحمه واغفر له واجعل الجنه متواه
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*ربنا يرحمو ويجعل مثواه الجنة
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*اللهم            أغفر له وأرحمه وعافه وأعف عنه وأكرم نزله ووسع      مدخله       وأغسله بالماء والثلج البرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى   الثوب    الأبيض   من     الدنس وأدخله الجنة بغير حساب

*

----------


## الدسكو

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
اللهم ارحمه واغفر له 
واسكنه جنات الفردوس
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وادخله فسيح جناتك
والهم زويه الصبر والسلوان
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*.انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وادخله فى جنة الخلد 
*

----------


## asimayis

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
اللهم ارحمه واغفر له واجعل الجنة مثواه
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*له الرحمة و المغفرة .
و لأهله الصبر و حسن العزاء.
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون .
*

----------


## السهم الاحمر

*اللهم ارحمه و اغفر له و اجعل الجنة مثواه
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*ربنا يستقبله القبول الحسن ويعوص المسلمين خير العوض والهم اله صبرا جميلا
                        	*

----------

